# Best Shoulder Mount In Central Illinois????



## Quickpin87

????


----------



## GCat

*Best Shoulder Mount In Central Illinois*

Go Taxidermy.net. I think on their home page they have a link that you can go to that has a list of Taxidermist that you can browse through. Hope this helps.


----------



## archeryshooter

I dont believe anyone is the best there are lots of real good taxidermist you just have to look for them and not just by price. If he is very good you wont be sorry for having him do it.


----------



## robinhood11

I believe travis ford could be one of the best in the area for shoulder mounts i have had him mount two mounts for me and he has done an exceptional job. If you are interest please contact me


----------



## bowhunters97

I had Gene Davis in Shelbyville do my 10pt from last year and it turned out great. Dropped it off the first week of November and got it back around Valetines day. I think I paid in the $350-375 range.


----------



## IKE220

Greg Gullet around Glasford did mine. He is good.


----------



## archeryshooter

Have any of these guys won any ribbons at state or national taxidermy events? That tells alot more than anything else it also shows how much they care about the quality of their work. They can learn alot from it and help others do the same.


----------



## kirkv

Bob Hammerich in glasford in a great shoulder mount guy, and yes I do believe he has won ribbons in the state competitions. I also think he is the head of the area taxidermy group or however the band of taxidermist's go.


----------



## Quickstix

*Taxidermist*

There is a man in Mahomet that has done work for me. I can't find his card right now but he is in the phine book.


----------



## archeryshooter

kirkv said:


> Bob Hammerich in glasford in a great shoulder mount guy, and yes I do believe he has won ribbons in the state competitions. I also think he is the head of the area taxidermy group or however the band of taxidermist's go.


Now your on the right track:star:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Todd Smith from Pittsfield is really really good but it wil take forever to get your mount back since he has so many to do, not really Todd's fault, just has lots of work in his shop. Priest Taxi in Pittsfiled is really good as well, you would be happy w/ him I have no doubt. He and my buddy that works for him do great work.


----------



## SS1304

I had a guy by the name of Michael Vincent do my deer mount two years ago and got it back in like 4 months. Looks really good and he only does like 20 or so a year and he is doing it part time now since he is older and retired. I am having a different taxidermy do my ram mount cause he doesn't do rams just whitetails.


----------



## dawg007

*Did you find any yet?*

Just wondering if you found someone yet? I live in Pontiac and go to Don and Jo's Taxidermy out of Gardner, IL or I go to Terry's Taxidermy out of Streator, IL both do great job!


----------



## MO QWACK

Sports man pride Taxidermy in St Louis area Trust me he is worth the drive. I will never use any one else, I'm picky as heck


----------



## justin33

I agree that a quality taxidermist should have awards and ribbons to back it up, but there are countless ribbons given out to guys who believe in doing comercial work that is diferent than there compotition work. ( That guy won't know the diference.) Bob is a great taxidermist, expecially turkeys, greg is also a good taxidermist, as there are many more. My recomendation to everyone, is to find comercial mounts on peoples walls that you can look at and study the eyes, nose, lip line, ears, ect. and see what you are really gonna get. For example, there are some really bad mounts hanging in the new gander mountain that poeple are real pround of because the don't know any better. 
Where in central Illinois are you, maybe I can help direct you to some pieces to look at from several local taxidermists.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct

If your talking about the BEST in central IL, there are two individuals by the name of Pete Swietzer (from Lerna) and Jim Hunsaker (Hidalgo). They are probably two of the best in the state of IL. Pete is president of the IL Taxidermist association and is $525/shoulder mount. He has been doing taxidermy for almost 30 years and can Tan a hide better then anyone I know. There has been professional tanneries that which they can shave a cape thinner then what this guy can. He has won countless ribbons. Jim Hunsaker is $575/shoulder mount and is just as good. I take my deer to Pete and I have seen the awesome work he has done!


----------



## SportHunter

Kurt Hergenrother does excellent work. Creative Whitetails Taxidermy, Pleasant Plains, IL (217) 626-2326. 

He has usually has some recent mounts, (and some of his own) displayed on site if you want to take a look at his work.


----------



## tglide1

chad johnson of johnson brookview taxidermy in IL is the best I have ever used and I live in KC.


----------



## empaint3

I have met Bob and Greg before at the IL State Taxidermist's Annual Convention, and they are both great guys who do excellent work. I would highly recommend either one of them. Or you could look up Jodie Green down in Southern IL. He is an incredible taxidermist and I guarantee you his mounts would rival any other in the country.


----------



## looseshoe

chuck watson at natures window outside of jackson. 475.00


----------



## GrooGrux

I would also recommend Todd Smith in Pike County. I had took one on one classes with Todd and his work is top notch. I was extremely picky on who to spend the money with. 

Heck, bring the mount over here to Iowa, I will do it up for you. 

http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## Old Man Archer

Cooper Johnson , Lewistown Ill. Central Illinois Wildlife studio


----------



## josh s.

archeryshooter said:


> Have any of these guys won any ribbons at state or national taxidermy events? That tells alot more than anything else it also shows how much they care about the quality of their work. They can learn alot from it and help others do the same.


I cahlp but to comment on this. The above statement tells NOTHING about the mount!!!!! Getting a ribbon can be as easy as knowing the right person. Study the mounts in person......talk to the guy doing the work......ribbons are over-rated. The guy two raods over from has ribbons and a high price tag. Mounts look like crap in the aspect that they just don't look natural. His biggest selling point, "I have ribbons." Give me a break......yeah, and I have toilet paper......they both can be used for the same thing.


----------



## GrooGrux

> I cahlp but to comment on this. The above statement tells NOTHING about the mount!!!!! Getting a ribbon can be as easy as knowing the right person. Study the mounts in person......talk to the guy doing the work......ribbons are over-rated. The guy two raods over from has ribbons and a high price tag. Mounts look like crap in the aspect that they just don't look natural. His biggest selling point, "I have ribbons." Give me a break......yeah, and I have toilet paper......they both can be used for the same thing.


I very little agree, and mostly disagree. Yes...a ribbon does not make a quality mount. But a ribbon shows that the taxidermist is striving for quality and wants to learn more to take his mounts to the next level. Being a taxidermist that attend competitions myself, I see the other taxidermist at these shows and see their work. Just for a taxidermist to get enough balls to attend a show usually means they CARE about quality. A show is more than about the competition. A show/competition is a full weekend of seminars from Master Taxidermist as well as allows other taxidermist to veiw the latest products on the market. The whole weekend is a learning experience. So if you see a taxidermist with ribbons, to the consumer it should mean that taxidermist wants to learn more, wants to keep getting better, doesn't get into a rut, probably produces quality work. Don't pick a taxidermist on ribbons alone. Go SEE their work, ASK question, wiegh everything out and pick your taxidermist. If I was looking for a taxidermist, I would certainly be asking if they attend shows/competition. Or if they are a member of their states taxidermy association. I agree that there are taxidermist who produce quality mounts who don't attend shows. But I'm willing to bet the majority of the people with ribbons produce quality work.

Remember, you usually get what you pay for. You spend thousands of dollars on the hunt between tags and equipment. Why would you want to go chincy on the one thing you will have forever to remember the hunt? Just food for thought.


http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## josh s.

"But I'm willing to bet the majority of the people with ribbons produce quality work."

Key word here is majority, thats why I made the post I did. Also, I hope I did not come across as a jerk. I just get fed up with all the ribbon talk in my area. At least three taxis close to me fall in the ''not majority'' category and they all have ''ribbons.''


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL

*the best*

id say the best taxidermist in central illinois is steve from steves hilltop taxidermy in st augustine, illinois. pm for steves number


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Predator's Den in Mt Olive does a nice job. He's also a great reptile guy, and just took a first place in the Pro division at the World Championships w/ a small alligator.


----------

